# Grand daughter's apron for Christmas



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Other than piecing a few quilts together and making straight line curtains, I do not normally sew other than mending so this was a little challenging.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

She is gonna love it


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

That is so cute!


----------

